# new from Flintstone



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

I just received the first of many to come from Flintstone lures....

the little guy series of Walleye spoons....remember that these are all clear coated with there Tuff Gloss just like there Trout & Salmon spoons series......

from left to right
1st pic
Green/green glow, blue/green Glow, Pink eye[copper], candy apple [fish scale copper],
Fire tiger [with glitter], And Blue thunder.....









2nd pic
Fish scale dr.death, Orange Monkey Puke[gold spoon], Confusion [Copper fish scale], And trout









Ray, should be getting these in to stores soon.... if wanting to try them either contact me or go the there web site..... skunkednomore.com


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Look NICE.
How big are they??
I have some "Micro Silver Streaks" before they changed the size (I think they are 2-3/8)

RAS


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

there 2.25'' with a size 4 VMC treble hook


----------

